#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Geld verdienen met Paypal werkt echt!!

## Ogtie

GEZIEN BIJ OPRAH:VEEL GELD VERDIENEN MET PAYAL
*** NEEM EVEN DE TIJD OM DOOR TE LEZEN***

GELD VERDIENEN met PayPal,bewezen op tv, in de Oprah Winfrey Show,Dateline, 20/20,en zelfs Wall Street Journal. (U.S.A.)
MAKING BIG MONEY USING PAYPAL
SPEND $ 6 AND MAKE THOUSANDS.

Het is geen grap,investeer slechts $ 6 (of Euros) en binnen een korte periode kun je er een paar duizend terug verdienen,op geheel legale en eenvoudige wijze.
Er zijn duizenden mensen ,gewone mensen zoals jij en ik,die op zoek zijn naar een eenvoudige en legale manier om wat geld te verdienen. Nou,dit is zon manier om dat te kunnen doen,dus geef deze brief(EN JEZELF!) een kans!! Alles wat hier in vermeld staat is waar en kan je helpen om met een investering van slechts $6 en een half uurtje van je vrije tijd een aanzienlijke som geld terug te verdienen.Dus lees het hele bericht even door,je vindt het nu misschien veel te veel werk,maar je krijgt er geen spijt van!
Bericht, vertaald uit het Engels:
Toen ik deze e-mail gelezen had dacht ik dat er hooguit een stuk of 10 mensen zouden reageren van al die miljoenen mensen die gebruik maken van internetMaar..ik had binnen 4 dagen mijn eigen investering van $6 terug,en mijn PayPal account groeit nog steeds,zelfs terwijl ik slaap..!!! 
Probeer het zelf ook,je hebt niks te verliezen,alleen te winnen! Je hoeft cht geen grote investeringen te doen(slechts $6 of 6 Euro),gn addertjes onder het gras,gn vreemde illegale handelingen,alles is volledig helder en transparant.Je zou het netwerken op grote schaal kunnen noemen.
Misschien heb je er al eens over gehoord,het is namelijk zelfs bij Oprah Winfrey in een van haar shows geweest,en het heeft ook in de Wall Street Journal gestaan.Zo niet,dan volgt hierna stap voor stap de uitleg.Het is absoluut niets nieuws,deze manier van werken bestaat al enkele tientallen jaren,alleen kostte het vroeger veel meer tijd en moeite (geen internet,of nog niet zo ontwikkeld als tegenwoordig) en een grotere investering.
Maar,dankzij PayPal en het huidige Internet,is de investering nihil,maar belangrijker nog:Sneller,Makkelijker en Lucratiever.
En deze manier,die hier beschreven wordt,heeft al heel veel mensen een behoorlijke hoeveelheid geld opgeleverd!!





WAT HEB JE NODIG?? 

1) Een e-mail adres
2) Een PayPal account.(PREMIUM of BUSINESS)met minimal $6 (of 6 euro) 


Het gaat als volgt:
Stap 1:

Open een (GRATIS!) PayPal Premium of Business account(PayPal wordt gebruikt door particulieren en bedrijven,wereldwijd,om op een veilige manier betalingen te doen voor internet aankopen o.a E-Bay)
***Zorg ervoor dat je een Premium- of Business Account opent,dit maakt creditcard betalingen naar jouw account mogelijk!!***
Zoals reeds gezegd,dit is GRATIS.
Kopieer de volgende link en plak hem in je browser adresbalk.

https://www.paypal.com/nl/ 

Volg ALLE aanwijzingen,en binnen een paar minuten is je PayPal Account aangemaakt en actief.Je kunt nu vanaf je priv bank- of giro rekening je PayPal Account opwaarderen met 6 euro.
Je kunt een giro,of bankrekening toevoegen aan je PayPal account,zodat je straks je ontvangen geld hier naartoe kunt overboeken.  
Zorg ervoor dat je alle aanwijzingen van PayPal zorgvuldig leest,en ook zorgvuldig uitvoert! 
Het duurt daarom ook even voor je (post-)bankrekening geconfirmeerd is. 
Als je alles volgens de aanwijzigingen hebt uitgevoerd,kun je binnen een paar dagen geld ontvangen



Stap 2: PayPal geld versturen

Om binnen korte tijd zelf (veel!!) geld te gaan ontvangen,zul je eerst die $6 of 6 Euro,moeten investeren..
Dat gaat als volgt:
Stuur via PayPal aan elk e-mail adres van onderstaande lijst $ 1 of 1 Euro

#1) [email protected]
#2) [email protected]
#3) [email protected]
#4) [email protected]
#5) [email protected]
#6) [email protected]

Zorg er voor dat je bij elke betaling die je doet aan deze e-mail adressen(bij PayPal betaal je n.l. via e-mail adres) bij onderwerp,en bericht :*PLEASE ADD ME TO YOUR MAILING LIST* invult,dit houdt de betalingen 100% legaal,dus niet vergeten a.u.b.
Je bent nu E-mail List Service Business aan het bedrjven,wat volledig legaal is!! (Title 18 Sec. 1302 & 1241
of the United States Postal laws.)

Daarna verwijder je nummer 1 van de lijst,en schuif je de anderen allemaal n plaats naar boven.
Vervolgens plaats je jezelf (MET JE BIJ PAYPAL GEREGISTREERDE E-MAIL ADRES!) op plaats 6

Nu ben je zover dat jouw kopie van dit bericht,met JOUW e-mail adres als laatste in de rij,op zoveel mogelijk andere e-mail adressen terecht komt,en ook jij gaat het plezier beleven van het ontvangen van PayPal geld!
En echt,geloof me,het werkt..!!
Je ontvangt het meeste geld als je ervoor zorgt dat jouw kopie van dit bericht,met jouw e-mail adres, op zoveel mogelijk verschillende plaatsen verschijnt! M.a.w. je hebt het dus zelf in de hand!!
Denk aan nieuwsgroepen,message-boards,forum,vrienden,familie,collegas,vereniging en..je noemt het maar op
Hoe meer je post,des te meer er naar jou terug komt.
Vergeet niet dat er elke dag duizenden nieuwe mensen internet gaan ontdekken,geschat wordt tussen de 20 tot 50 duizend.Dus als je $6 of 6 euro en een klein beetje tijd kunt missen..?
Onthou,speel het EERLIJK,,en dit werkt.Zolang als er mensen zijn die mee durven te gaan voor $6,dan werkt het ZEKER!
Bedankt voor het lezen,en waag een kans!
Je kunt al beginnen met posten als je e-mail adres bij PayPal is geconfirmeerd!!
Dus waar wacht je nog op??
Succes!!!


"What an amazing plan! I followed your instructions
just 3 weeks ago, and although I haven't made 36 grand
yet, I'm already up to $19,135. I'm absolutely gob
smacked." - Pam Whittemore ,Ohio

"Well, what can I say?... THANK YOU SO MUCH! I sent 40
e-mail's out like you said and then I just forgot about the whole
thing. To be honest, I didn't really think anything would come of
it. But when I
checked my paypal account a week later, there was over $7,000 in
After 30 days I now have over $13,000 to spend! I can't thank you
enough!"- Juan Tovar ,NY ,NY

"I was shocked when I saw how much money came
flooding into my paypal account . Within 3 weeks my
account balance has ballooned to $12,449. At first I
thought there had been some sort of error with my
account !" -Richard Barri

----------


## gewnik

en toen ging de wekker

----------


## iTTy1

bericht van 2010 man! 2010!!!!

----------


## actievooralibelkasmi

Wat heb je er zelf aan verdient? We zijn bezig met een actie, dus dat zou ideaal zijn als het zo simpel is.

----------


## Frietjes

De ene stuurt de andere 6 euro en uiteindelijk gaat er ene mee lopen ==> FAKE oftewel het 
antieke PIRAMIDESPEL. 
Mijden als de pest zulke 'get rich quick' scams

----------

